# An update on Walter



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He looks peaceful !


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Dechi said:


> He looks peaceful !


He actually is, Walter is very happy right now.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so glad that he's happy again!?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely to see him so relaxed - I think you are absolutely right to keep him on the pain relief. When Pip was diagnosed with arthritis eight or nine years ago I worried about the possible side effects of daily Metacam for life, but came to the conclusion that quality was more important than length of life. And Gabapentin is very safe, especially for cats (I did try it for Pippin, but it was less effective than the Metacam for him, unfortunately).


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, there have been many adjustments. A feeding Gracie has been interesting because hers is the food that Walter got Waltwr so sick. I have gated Gracie off for meal times, but Walter is a cat and figured out that Gracie has yummy food so I set time but recently he figured out if he skip his own food he could get hers. I tried standing in the kitchen with Gracie but that made her nervous
So I now sit with her while she eats.








Though I can't eat at the same time but this has been working, Walter cannot eat the yummy dog food and Gracie can happily finish her food.
I will take the adjustments in stride.
Whatever it takes


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel, Twyla. I have set up a feeding spot for Tilly-cat on the dining table, so Pip doesn't wolf her renal food (which gives him diarrhoea, as well as being needed by Tilly) - this has meant moving all the chairs and other furniture to the sides of the room so Pip can't scramble up. All the animals are convinced Poppy's hepatic diet is better than theirs, except Poppy who would prefer what they are getting. The bowl of food that Pip and Tilly can share is outside the cat flap, where so far it has resisted Sophy's efforts to reach it, but where it is regularly raided by neighbours' cats and, through Spring and Summer, by a growing family of extremely well nourished blackbirds, who appreciate this labour saving way of feeding their numerous broods. But, as you say, whatever it takes...


----------

